# Tail piece ground wire on a 335 copy...how to repair?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just finished swapping out some pickups on my 335 copy and when I checked the wiring I noticed (through continuity testing) that the tail piece ground wire was not making contact with the tail piece. 

I pushed the wire (it was not loose and would not pull out of the hole...thank goodness) further into the hole in the centre block and it is now making contact... but I'm betting that it will not last all that long. 

I considered trying to remove the threaded insert that the tail piece screws into...but I chickened out. 

Any suggestions as to how to make a good repair for this problem?

Thanks, much appreciated.:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

48 views so far..... and no comments. 

Anybody?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

All I know is that removing the studs is not easy. I am guessing you will need the proper tool to make it safe http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Tools/S...dge_and_Tailpiece_Tools/Pictures.html#details


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks dr_iggi

The only thing thing that they don't show is a tool for removing the inserts (that go into the centre block) that the stop tail screws into. That is what I *think/assume *the ground wire is attached to. 

I have had the guitar apart, to the extent those tools would show, using only regular tools...everything went easily.

Thanks again for your interest and the link.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah I looked at the post removing tool and tried to figure it out. OH that is for the post only. 

A gear puller on the post may work. Being knurled it should not be twisted. 

Another thought is if you can find a bolt the same size as the post. Screw it in and try and tap the whole thing gently back and forth while pulling straight up. 

Drastic thoughts if that doesn't work. Hole saw bigger that the insert. Drill and remove. Replace with a filler piece of wood. Install new insert.


----------



## Irvine (Oct 11, 2008)

Not sure if your studs are the same as a Les Paul, but when I had to remove the posts on my Les Paul, I used a bolt with the same threading, insert the bolt, clamp the bolt horizontally with vice-grip pliers, and using a small block of wood slightly taller than the bolt, use leveredge by leaning on the end of the pliers and slowly pry straight up the studs.

Be sure to use a cloth under the wooden block to protect the finish.
Their is a video on youtube of this same technique.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE=shoretyus;157695]Yeah I looked at the post removing tool and tried to figure it out. OH that is for the post only. 

1) A gear puller on the post may work. Being knurled it should not be twisted. 

2) Another thought is if you can find a bolt the same size as the post. Screw it in and try and tap the whole thing gently back and forth while pulling straight up. 

3) Drastic thoughts if that doesn't work. Hole saw bigger that the insert. Drill and remove. Replace with a filler piece of wood. Install new insert.[/QUOTE]

I have also been thinking of some of these ideas....*NOT #3* [...I went a quite pale...then green...then felt faint when I read that....LOL

Re: #1 ....Problem is that there isn't much of a way of getting under the lip of the threaded plug without messing up the finish.

Re #2) This is the one idea that I keep coming back to. I think it would work if I was gentle and took things slowly. Now to find a bolt with the same thread.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Irvine said:


> Not sure if your studs are the same as a Les Paul, but when I had to remove the posts on my Les Paul, I used a bolt with the same threading, insert the bolt, clamp the bolt horizontally with vice-grip pliers, and using a small block of wood slightly taller than the bolt, use leveredge by leaning on the end of the pliers and slowly pry straight up the studs.
> 
> Be sure to use a cloth under the wooden block to protect the finish.
> Their is a video on youtube of this same technique.


COOL !! :bow::bow: Similar to *shoretyus' *method/suggestion.

*"slowly pry straight up on the studs." *...I like this as I don't want to lever the studs sideways if I don't have to.:food-smiley-004:


Thanks

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_Not that I HAVE done i_t.... But I think you have to be conscious of keeping even pressure on the guitar top. Spread the weight to a wide area. 

Good thing is that you are probably not fighting glue as well as pressure.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Another thought is to stack up a few washers that have a centre hole wider than the whole post. Now maybe one or two washers that have a centre hole smaller than the head of the bolt. Tighten up the bolt. You maybe able to use the post itself.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My desire to try this was overcome by fear so I decided to phone a friend who is a guitar tech. My guitar is not fancy or expensive, but it is special (like an old friend) to me.

He told me that it isn't the easiest job to do without the correct tool(s) and that he has a tool specifically designed for this purpose. He told me that he would repair it for me pro bono banana as he thinks he owes me a favour (not really sure why).

FYI...He did mention that he has seen some people use a piece of a guitar string for the ground wire and he advised me against this. 

I will take the guitar to him and afterwards will tell you what this special tool looks like and how it works mechanically.

Thanks for all the responses and ideas.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Take your camera. ...Pleeeze. After my "brainwave" you aren't even going to try it boo hoo.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Take your camera. ...Pleeeze. After my "brainwave" you aren't even going to try it *boo hoo*.


Sorry...I did appreciate your suggestions...just that I lack the confidence to try.

*Feeling any better now?* (LOL)

Thanks again

Dave


----------

